# move to cyprus



## freddiefox (Dec 13, 2010)

Can anyone help! We are looking to move to cyprus beginning of March from bradford uk. I have recently contacted international removal companies for quotes to provide a container for our belongings and our car. As yet I have only had one quote returned from clockwork removals and storage which seems a bit excessive. Has anyone moved recently from the uk and what (if any) removal companies were used.


----------



## zeeb0 (Oct 29, 2010)

Hello,

I shipped a 20ft with car and stuff last week. For a 20ft with car i would say you are looking at 2200 - 3000.


----------



## steveg63 (Sep 5, 2010)

Hi, we are moving over at the end of Feb, had a price of these guys, http://www.britmovers.com/index.html for a 20ft container £2200, for a 40ft £3000, if you move your car via car transport approx £750. I am awaitng a quote from Burke Brothers.
Where you moving to?

Steve


----------



## freddiefox (Dec 13, 2010)

many thanks for the info will have a look at them, have a couple of other companies in the next couple of weeks so will give them a bell - cheers


----------



## Toxan (Dec 29, 2010)

You could try and get some quotes from companies advertising in the Greek Cypriot newspapers in the UK.


----------



## Noddy (Mar 25, 2009)

We used Burke Brothers Last year.Cost 6k for a 40' plus 20' unfortunately they thought they would save themselves some money shipping everything in a 40' hi side container Total damage and missing items around 2k.(part refunded by the insurance)

I have since moved my mother out here using P.Morton removals cost 2070 euro 20' container.packed and loaded at home address.delivered and unpacked at destination


----------

